# PRSI Contributions



## Starting Out (19 Jul 2007)

Hi,

I took a leave of absence for extended travel from work last year and have only just started back in work now. I was not paid during the period and as such made no PRSI contributions during this period. I will end up working for ~ half of 2006 and ~ half of 2007.

I've heard of people making top ups to their PRSI contributions when out of work to maintain their beneifts??? 

Can anyone shed any light on this for me? Are their advantages to making voluntary contributions to PRSI or is this even available? My main concerns would be around dental entitlements and pension implications as these seem to be the only areas I am gaining any benefits from this tax.

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jul 2007)

Starting Out said:


> I've heard of people making top ups to their PRSI contributions when out of work to maintain their beneifts???


See here:

*Voluntary Contributions*

_Voluntary Contributions _only cover pension entitlements and not other (shorter term) _PRSI _benefits. It may be too late to make them anyway but check it out with _Welfare_.


> My main concerns would be around dental entitlements and pension implications as these seem to be the only areas I am gaining any benefits from this tax.


Your break in _PRSI _contributions may impact your entitlemend to such _PRSI_ linked benefits in the future. Check out the qualification criteria for _Treatment Benefit_. 

*Treatment Benefit Scheme

*Don't forget to claim tax relief on any otherwise unreimbursed qualifying medical/dental expenses.

[broken link removed]


----------

